# Got a driving song of the day maybe?



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Today was 'Born to be wild' Steppenwolf, found the need to replay it several times. Tomorrow I can feel Amy McDonald and Mr Rock n Roll coming on. Last week I seemed to be stuck on the theme from Gladiator ... Jeez that is sooooo haunting.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

I like Bat Out Of Hell!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Charley Farley said:


> Tomorrow I can feel Amy McDonald


My turn Wednesday :thumb: 

Ahem, anyway, read this thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103419


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

parish said:


> My turn Wednesday :thumb:
> 
> Ahem, anyway, read this thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103419


Just realised I put Bat Out Of Hell in that one too! :lol:

I must be sad :lol::wall:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Reverend and The Maker - Heavyweight Champion of The World


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Charley Farley said:


> Tomorrow I can feel Amy McDonald


Just thank **** it's not Liz McDonald.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have to say I drove the missus to work and 'Davidian' by MachineHead was in the CD player. Hadn't heard that track in ages. One was loving it! lol


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Is it just me or does anyone else find that when a particular "driving tune" comes on, and you say "Oh yes" the other halves roll their eyes and say "doesn't mean you can speed up!" :lol:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

BDazzler said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else find that when a particular "driving tune" comes on, and you say "Oh yes" the other halves roll their eyes and say "doesn't mean you can speed up!" :lol:


Get that all the time, trouble is I often don't realise at first till suddenly I'm ploughing into a bend a little quicker than is ideal.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Just thank **** it's not Liz McDonald.


:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I've had 'The Rising' by Bruce Springsteen pretty much on repeat since I saw him at Hampden last week


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

this is ideal for right foot encouragement


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

*Lady GA GA*

Paparatsi, or a night out with her lol.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Hollywood Nights by Bob Seger, Purity by Slipknot, Hellbound by Pantera or War by Bruce Springsteen (Live Version) are all guarenteed to make the right foot a little heavier :devil:


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Fallout Boy==Sugar were going down..


----------



## KrisP (Feb 7, 2006)

Fortunate Son by Creedence Clearwater Revival is a great driving tune


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

Iron Maiden-Flight of Icarus (from piece of mind) :lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

"Going Back Home" - Dr Feelgood.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

KrisP said:


> Fortunate Son by Creedence Clearwater Revival is a great driving tune


Nice one! I do like Creedance!

I'm not much of a metal fan but the song "Down With The Sickness" is a pretty good driving tune.


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

Ministry: Jesus built my hotrod

Peer Gunt: Backseat


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

Drivers Seat - Sniff 'n' Tears.

HERE HERE HERE

Love it and will never get bored of it 

*EVER.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

pitbull - hotel room service


----------



## Pert (Sep 7, 2009)

Go with the flow - queens of the stone age. :driver:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Shinedown - Sound of madness


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Whitesnake - Here I go again,
Midnight Oil - Beds are burning,
Starship - Nothings Gonna Stop Us Now

I'll stop there and just say any song I like really...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Based on work last night, the one I found myself singing along too a little too loud...

Mr Blue Sky - ELO.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

three thought's by john frusciante.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Drive by Judie Tzuke :thumb:

http://www.tzuke.com/drive.html

....and before you say who's Judie Tzuke?

Enjoy...


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Vitalic, proper ace set in glasgow a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

^ poo


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

She Talks To Angles - The Black Crowes.


Love it.


----------



## Miss Audi Cab (Oct 8, 2009)

Muse - Thoughts of a Dying Atheist
Pendulum - Fasten your Seatbelts and Propane Nightmares


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

KrisP said:


> Fortunate Son by Creedence Clearwater Revival is a great driving tune


Cracking tune, bit of the Die Hard there!

In terms of dricinv tunes, I'm a bit of a strange one I like mane...

2Pac - California Love
Meatloaf - Paradise by the dashboard lights
Muse - Knights of Cydonia
Biffy Clyro - Whole Child Ago
Wolfmother - Woman


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

deleruim- silence


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

fleetwood mac. the chain :thumb::car:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

The Answer - Come Follow Me. AC/DCtastic


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> Reverend and The Maker - Heavyweight Champion of The World


seen reverend and the makers 6 times


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

Today I broke out the old Bon Jovi album, New Jersey. Classic.


----------

